# se l'è cavata /o ?



## chambers

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute si pour un homme on dit bien : "se l'è cavata" car le sujet est masculin.

Merci pour vos réponses

==================

Ciao,

Ho un dubbio quando si parla di un uomo se si dice : "se l'è cavata" poiché il soggetto è maschile.

Grazie per le vostre risposte


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Chambers,
"Il ragazzo se l'è cavat*a* bene" car le verbe est "cavarsela" et le participe passé s'accorde avec le cod "l(a)" qui est placé devant lui. 
De même, "i ragazzi se la sono cavata bene, le ragazze se la sono cavata bene".


----------



## oufti

Donc, Voi ve la siete cavata bene est correct ?


----------



## Elmoro

Tout à fait


----------



## oufti

Merci Elmoro, mais je me pose une autre question Est-ce que io me la sono cavata , te la sei  etc ....ne se suffirait pas à elle-même, est ce que le bene b'est pas redondant ?


----------



## Elmoro

Avec "cavarsela" on peut traduire à la fois "s'en sortir" ou "se debrouiller"(et alors, oui, c'est redondant) et dans un certain sens "se comporter" (et alors il faut spécifier si bien ou mal).


----------



## oufti

Merci.
Mais on peut dire
cavarsela male, s'en sortir mal
ou encore
cavarsela discretamente s'en sortir pas trop mal


----------



## Elmoro

On est dans l'impasse, de la sorte...


----------

